# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Car HiFi & Safety > [ΡάδιοCD Αυτοκινήτου] Οδηγός για car audio

## Aslanis_mike

Γεια σας...είμαι νεος στο forum, είχα καιρό να ασχοληθω με forum κτλ. Μπράβο έχει γίνει πολύ καλη δουλεια έχει τα παντα.....

Στο θέμα μας τώρα, εψαξα αρκετά και δεν μπορω να βρω εναν αναλυτικό και λεπτομερή οδηγό στα ελληνικα....η αλήθεια είναι οτι αρκετοί θα ήθελαν καποιες πληροφορίες ώστε να ξέρουν απο που να ξεκινήσουν....(Πχ. Πηγή ηχεία ενισχυτή sub watt rms ohm κτλ ) 

Εστω οτι έχουμε καταλήξει στο ειδος της μουσικης που θέλουμε να ακούμε....ξέρουμε περιπου τι χρειαζόμαστε....απο που ξεκινάμε? Λογικά απο το τι πηγή θα βάλουμε? και έπειτα κάνουμε τις υπόλοιπες επιλογές?

----------


## ezizu

Σίγουρα η πηγή είναι πολύ σημαντικό (και κύριο) κομμάτι  σε ένα ηχοσύστημα.
Όμως πέρα από την πηγή και το είδος της μουσικής, νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει βασικά να καταλήξεις και σε τι εντάσεις θέλεις να ακούς αυτή την μουσική, επειδή αυτό έχει να κάνει και με τον ενισχυτή/ες που (ίσως) θα χρειαστεί να τοποθετήσεις, (αλλά και με τα μεγάφωνα - ηχεία κατ΄επέκταση), αλλά σίγουρα και να καθορίσεις και μέχρι ποιο οικονομικό όριο θέλεις να κινηθείς.
Από εκεί και πέρα νομίζω, έρχονται και όλα τα υπόλοιπα  (όσο αφορά την ποιότητα/χαρακτηριστικά/τύπο των συσκευών του ηχοσυστήματος, τις καλωδιώσεις, ή τις κατασκευές, ή τις μετατροπές που ίσως χρειαστούν στο αυτοκίνητο κ.ο.κ.) .

----------

Aslanis_mike (09-10-15)

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Επειδή θέλω να φτιαξω λίγο την ποιότητα απο την ηδη υπάρχουσα (τώρα έχω πηγή 4x20 watt, καλωδιασεις για 4 ηχεία) σκέφτομαι για πηγή 4x40 και sub αρα αναγκαστικά θέλω και ενισχυτή σωστα? Τώρα απο εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω τι πρεπει  να προσεξω με rms ohm και τα σχετικα για να είναι συμβατά μεταξύ τους.  Αν μπορείς να μου πεις 1-2 πραγματα θα με βοηθουσες παρα πολυ

----------


## ezizu

Θα προσπαθήσω,εν συντομία (όσο γίνεται),να σου γράψω μερικά πράγματα, για τις επιλογές που έχεις. 
Ας τα πάρουμε με την σειρά. 

Ποιο περίπου είναι το ποσό που θέλεις να δαπανήσεις για την αναβάθμιση του ηχοσυστήματός σου; 
Αν θέσεις κάποιο όριο, (στο περίπου), πιθανότατα θα πάρεις πιο πολλές και πιο συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις και από άλλα μέλη.

Τι είδος μουσική σε ενδιαφέρει;

Τα 4x20 watt που γράφεις για την πηγή προφανώς δεν είναι RMS. 
Για να γίνει σωστή και εύκολη δουλειά, θα πρέπει βασικά η πηγή σου να διαθέτει διακριτές εξόδους Line (όσο περισσότερες τόσο καλύτερα, π.χ. για δεξί και αριστερό κανάλι, για τα αντίστοιχα κανάλια  μπροστά - πίσω, για subwoofer κ.ο.κ.) .  

Παρεμπιπτόντως, κατά την γνώμη μου, το subwoofer δεν είναι πάντα 100% απαραίτητο και θεωρώ πως η χρήση του είναι σχετική με πολλά πράγματα και συνδυασμούς αυτών, όπως π.χ. το είδος της μουσικής, ο τύπος και το μέγεθος των άλλων μεγαφώνων, όπως και η τοποθέτησή τους στον χώρο του αυτοκινήτου (ώστε να γίνεται σωστή και ικανοποιητική αναπαραγωγή χαμηλών συχνοτήτων) κ.λ.π.  
Ένας καλής ποιότητας ενισχυτής, με ισχύ γύρω στα 4x40-60watt/4Ω  RMS, είναι νομίζω αρκετός για τον χώρο του αυτοκινήτου (αν θέλεις να ακούς σωστά εσύ μέσα στο αυτοκίνητο και όχι όλοι αυτοί που είναι έξω από αυτό).
Αν τώρα αυτός έχει και επιλογή γεφύρωσης καναλιών ώστε να μπορεί π.χ. να γίνει 2x40-60Watt + 1x80-120watt είναι καλύτερο για να μπορείς να συνδέσεις και το subwoofer (παθητικό) στον ίδιο ενισχυτή (στα δυο γεφυρωμένα του κανάλια). 
Σε αυτήν την περίπτωση, τα πίσω ηχεία και το subwoofer θα οδηγούνται από τον ενισχυτή, ενώ τα μπροστά ηχεία θα οδηγούνται από την πηγή ( ή, υπό προϋποθέσεις, από τον ενισχυτή, παράλληλα όμως με τα αντίστοιχα πίσω ηχεία).

Για την οδήγηση του subwoofer όμως, θα χρειαστεί είτε να πάρεις σήμα από την αντίστοιχη έξοδο της πηγής (αν διαθέτει βέβαια έξοδο line για subwoofer), είτε ο ενισχυτής που τελικά θα αγοράσεις να έχει και τα κατάλληλα φίλτρα αποκοπής, ώστε να γίνει ο σωστός διαχωρισμός συχνοτήτων (το καλύτερο βέβαια θα ήταν, να είχε ο ενισχυτής ρυθμιζόμενα φίλτρα αποκοπής συχνοτήτων, σε όλα τα κανάλια του, ώστε να γίνει σωστός διαμοιρασμός σε όλα τα ηχεία του αυτοκινήτου). 

Θα μπορούσες βέβαια (εφόσον το οικονομικό κόστος είναι μέσα στα όρια που εσύ θέτεις για την συγκεκριμένη αναβάθμιση) να αγοράσεις π.χ. ενισχυτή 6 καναλιών, με φίλτρα αποκοπής σε όλα τα κανάλια και δυνατότητα γεφύρωσης καναλιών, ώστε όλα τα ηχεία, αλλά και το subwoofer, να οδηγούνται από τον ενισχυτή. 
Καλύτερα ακόμα αν ο ενισχυτής είχε δυνατότητα να οδηγήσει φορτίο 2Ω.
Άλλη μια λύση είναι να χρησιμοποιήσεις ξεχωριστούς ενισχυτές, π.χ. έναν για τα ηχεία και έναν για το subwoofer. 

Πρέπει να σημειωθεί ότι, λειτουργία ενισχυτή/ων στο αυτοκίνητο, προϋποθέτει και την εγκατάσταση των κατάλληλων καλωδιώσεων τροφοδοσίας, σήματος και ηχείων (και ίσως,μιλώντας γενικά και υπό προϋποθέσεις , προσθήκη πυκνωτή, ή αλλαγή μπαταρίας - γεννήτριας κ.ο.κ.) .

Όσο για τα μεγάφωνα-ηχεία, τα περισσότερα (όχι όλα) αυτοκινήτου που κυκλοφορούν στην αγορά είναι 4Ω (με εξαίρεση τα subwoofer) .  
Αυτό που θα σου προτείνω να προσέξεις είναι, να αγοράσεις μεγάφωνα (πέρα των άλλων χαρακτηριστικών τους) με σχετικά υψηλή ευαισθησία (αν γίνεται πάνω από 90-91db) .
Όσο για την ισχύ τους, αυτή θεωρώ πως θα πρέπει να είναι τουλάχιστον 25% (και 50% δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα) μεγαλύτερη  από την ισχύ του ενισχυτή (καλό είναι οι όποιες αναφορές και υπολογισμοί της ισχύος των μεγαφώνων και του ενισχυτή, να γίνονται σε watt RMS, ώστε να είναι όλα ξεκάθαρα και να μην μπερδεύονται τα πράγματα).

Να σημειώσω επίσης ότι μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και μεγάφωνα 8Ω (ή και συνδυασμούς μεγαφώνων 8Ω, αλλά εδώ γίνεται λίγο πιο σύνθετο το όλο εγχείρημα), όμως θα πάρεις μικρότερη ισχύ από τον ενισχυτή. Εκτός αυτού δεν ξέρω αν θα βρεις μεγάφωνα 8Ω στις κατάλληλες διαστάσεις, για τις εργοστασιακές θέσεις των ηχείων του αυτοκινήτου (πιθανότατα θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις κατασκευή, όπου και πάλι δυσκολεύει το πράγμα και ανεβαίνει και το κόστος).
Αυτά τα γενικά και ολίγα.

----------

Aslanis_mike (09-10-15), windmill82 (08-10-15)

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Μάλιστα αρκετά χρήσιμα όλα αυτά....κάποια τα γνώριζα ηδη....κοιτά πως το σκέφτομαι....πηγη,4 ηχεία midrange, 2 τουιτερ, sub και ενισχυτή....ακούω κυρίως ηλεκτρονική μουσική (πχ του τύπου  https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=qWWSM3wCiKY  ) 
Με ενδιαφέρουν τα πρίμα οι μεσαίες και οι χαμηλες, είναι σωστός ο συλλογισμός μου? Αρα σκέφτομαι και λέω οτι θέλω μια μέτρια πηγή για να σηκώσει 2 mid και 2 τουιτερ να έχει rca για να δίνω στον ενισχυτή και ο ενισχυτής θα κουβαλάει το sub και 2 mid.....με κοστος γυρω στα 200-250€ με δικη μου εργασια....είμαι σωστός?
Μήπως εχεις να προτεινεις κάποια αλλη διάταξη? Έχω κοιτάξει καποιες πηγες ενισχυτές και ηχεία το sub θα το αφήσω για το τέλος και βλέπουμε....

----------


## ezizu

Διευκρίνισε αν θέλεις, τα μεγάφωνα και την πηγή τα έχεις ήδη, ή θα τα αγοράσεις;

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Έχω αυτήν τη πηγή

http://www.electroshop.gr/p7762/c85/...p3-αυτονικήτου

Και αυτον τον ενισχυτή 

http://www.smart-tech.gr/FELIX-FX-41...800-Watts.html

Προβληματιζομαι στο τι θα βάλω και που... Έχω περασμενες καλωδιώσεις απο την πηγη (μαμα) για 2 μπροστά και 2 πίσω....εννοείται οτι πρεπει να περάσω καλωδιώσεις για τον ενισχυτή στον χώρο των αποσκευών.... Σκέφτομαι μπροστά 2 τουιτερ και 2 mid οδηγούμενα απο την πηγη και πίσω οτι βάλω θα παιρνει απο τον ενισχυτή....είμαι σωστός η θα κάνω πατάτα? (Κυρίως στα μπροστά με νοιάζει, με 2 ηχεία 3 δρόμων είμαι εντάξει μπροστά?) πίσω σκέφτομαι 2 x 50watt και αργότερα ενα sub...το sub θα εξαρτηθεί απο την ποιότητα των υπόλοιπων αν θα είναι αναγκαίο...

----------


## ezizu

Εννοείτε βέβαια ότι τα watt που αναφέρει τόσο η πηγή, αλλά και (πολύ περισσότερο) ο ενισχυτής, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με RMS. 

Οπότε, θα αγοράσεις όλα τα μεγάφωνα- ηχεία και το sub woofer .
Βάσει των συσκευών που έχεις βάλει στα link, αν κινηθείς σε αντίστοιχης τιμής και ποιότητας μεγάφωνα-ηχεία και subwoofer, τότε νομίζω πως καλύπτεσαι άνετα με 200-250€.  
Αντίστοιχη βέβαια θα είναι και η συνολική ποιότητα και απόδοση του ηχοσυστήματος σου .

Δώσε μερικές πληροφορίες ακόμα, όπως π.χ. στις εργοστασιακές θέσεις του αυτοκινήτου τι διαστάσεων μεγάφωνα παίρνει, αλλά και που ακριβώς είναι τα σημεία τοποθέτησης των ηχείων (π.χ. στα άκρα του ταμπλό, στο κάτω πάνω μέρος στις μπροστινές πόρτες,στις πίσω πόρτες, δεξιά -αριστερά τις εταζέρας κ.ο.κ.).

----------


## Aslanis_mike

Έχω ενα θεματακι στο πως και που θα δω τα RMS...και πως να ταιριαξω τι....

Λοιπον καταρχήν έχω ενα sedan...2 ηχεία μπροστά στις πόρτες νομιζω 4κατι ίντσες και 2 ηχεία πίσω στην εταζερα δεξια αριστερά 5ιντσα....  Δεν θέλω να πιάσω τέλεια ποιότητα απλα θέλω καλύτερη απο αυτήν που έχω ηδη....κάηκε το ενα ηχείο πίσω οποτε είναι ευκαιρία να βελτιωσω λίγο τα πραγματα....
2 δρόμων μπροστά οδηγούμενα απο πηγή και 3 δρόμων πίσω πανω στον ενισχυτή? Το αντίστροφο? Κάτι άλλο? Με 3 δρόμων είναι περιττό το σαμπ? Αυτές είναι οι απορίες μου πανω κάτω...

----------


## @Vagelis@

επιτρεψτε μου να πω κι εγω μερικες σκεψεις:
1. η οδηγηση των εμπρος ηχειων, αν γινουν απο την πηγη και μαλιστα αυτη που βλεπω,
μαλλον θα αποτυχει μερικως, καθως θα καλυπτονται απο την αποδοση των πισω (λογω ενισχυτη).
αυτο μπορει να μετριαστει καπως με σωστη κατανομη του ηχου.
2. αν τα μπροστινα ηχεια ειναι προορισμενα να αποδωσουν αρκετα watts, τοτε θα κουραζουν την πηγη (υπερθερμανση).
3. η θεση των πισω στην εταζερα (θεση κατασκευαστη), χανουν πολυ σε αποδοση, ενω αν αλλαξουν θεση
και μετακινηθουν προς το μεσο της μεταξυ τους διαδρομης εκμεταλλευονται καλυτερα το πορτπαγκαζ ως ηχειο.
4. ο ενισχυτης αυτος, θα τα βρει σκουρα αν οδηγησει γεφυρωμενος στο ενα καναλι το sub.
5. μπροστα, αν βαλεις τουιτερ, να βαλεις ηχεια 2 δρομων και οχι 3 δρομων

εγω προτεινω να οδηγησει ολα τα ηχεια απο τον 4-καναλο και να βαλει ενα ενεργο sub, αν χρειαστει.
φυσικα, η ελλειψη εξοδων απο την πηγη, οδηγει σε συμβιβασμους.

----------

